# Talk Force Closing on Self-built CM10



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys,

I recently setup a VirtualBox running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (64 bit) and setup adb and udev rules to start making CyanogenMod10 Preview Builds

When I install my builds, everything works well except for the Talk Google App.. It keeps force closing everytime I try to open it.. I've tried different Gapps that I have known to work before and I am using the most recent Gapps off of Goo.im

I followed the instructions on CyanogenMod's website for building for my device (Galaxy Nexus (toro)) with one small exception, I changed the *-b ics* to *-b jellybean* so I was getting the CyanogenMod 10 repository..

The steps are located here:
http://wiki.cyanogen...enMod_9_(Linux)

One step I was unable to perform was the Copying proprietary files:


```
<br />
cd ~/android/system/device/samsung/toro/<br />
./extract-files.sh<br />
```
extract-files.sh didn't exist.. So I wasn't really sure what to do.. I Googled proprietary files and found this link:
https://developers.g...d/nexus/drivers

I ran the extracting shell files that came with the 4 downloads for Jellybean..

All the hardware works well, so I didn't think that was the issue.. (I don't think that would be the issue with Talk though)

This is my first time trying to build Android.. Any ideas on why this might be or possibly a suggestion?

Thanks in advance! I appreciate it


----------



## sammy.031 (Jun 27, 2011)

I ran into the same problem. It was because the binaries that Google provides are not all that you need, specifically the camera, nfc chip and gps are missing. I was able to pull everything off of git.

How I solved it was creating a local_manifest.xml in the ~/android/system/.repo folder. Paste the following in it and re-sync.


```
<br />
<manifest><br />
          <remote fetch="http://github.com/" name="gh" revision="master"/><br />
          <remote fetch="https://github.com/peteralfonso" name="perteralfonso" revision="jb"/><br />
          <project name="peteralfonso/platform_vendor_samsung" path="vendor/samsung" remote="gh" revision="jb"/><br />
          <project name="CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_toro" path="device/samsung/toro" remote="github" revision="jellybean"/><br />
          <project name="CyanogenMod/android_kernel_samsung_tuna" path="kernel/samsung/tuna" remote="github" revision="jb"/><br />
          <project name="CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_tuna" path="device/samsung/tuna" remote="github" revision="jellybean"/><br />
</manifest><br />
```
That should get you going.


----------

